

Strategy HN: How to choose an area for launching my social netork? - starter

My new social network can be ready for launch just after school begins this September.<p>Should I launch at school(s) in the Northeast first?<p>Or, should I choose a launch location based on how many people I know in that specific network?
======
user24
any approach that succeeds is valid. without knowing more it's hard to know
what will succeed for you.

~~~
starter
Thanks. You're 100% right.

